# NEW CABINET



## bottle_head9 (Jul 28, 2011)

I recieved a new glass door and glass shelve cabinet.I installed three led lights in the top.Wanted to share some photos with you guys.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry about the blurry photos.I tried to show how it looks at night lit up.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Door open.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 28, 2011)

Different photo


----------



## epackage (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks great BH, nice piece of furniture with some really nice glass in it....Jim


----------



## LC (Jul 28, 2011)

Super nice , bottles look great in it .


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice display set up BH.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd comment but its hard to talk with your tounge draggin' on the ground. All I can say is AWESOME!!![8D]


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, nice cabinet and some classy glass!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 29, 2011)

What a beautiful cabinet!! And some really cool bottles, is that a Radams lurkin center bottom???.....Andy


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes Andy thats a Radams on the bottom, next to the National Bitters.


----------

